# Glycerine for milk residue on tongue ?????



## AnnieMarie (Dec 1, 2005)

My MIL says I should clean my 2wo baby's tongue with glycerine to remove the milk residue or he will get sores on his tongue!? I have heard of this before, but am not sure of how safe or neccessary it is. Surely the milk residue (he is fully breastfed) cannot do any harm, my mw has looked at it and it is definitely not thrush, she was not concerned and did not tell me that I needed to clean it off.

What do I do, is there any safer / better way to clean baby's tongue, or should I just leave well enough alone and brush my MIL off for the next few days until she goes home?


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

I've never heard of anything so crazy in my life. No, I don't think you need to do anything to keep your baby's mouth clean. His own saliva will do that.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

What? I consider the tongue is"self cleaning". And have you ever tried glycerine in your own mouth? Blech!









Are you sure its not thrush?


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I would not worry AT ALL about breastmilk on a baby's tongue. It is a good idea for proper dental hygeine to brush your tongue as well as you teeth (white build up on the tongue is generally plaque if it isn't thrush) so you could keep this in mind when you start brushing her teeth, maybe just wiping the tongue with a damp washcloth if she lets you.


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

Moving this to Life With a Babe


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

Glycerine???? not necessary.
But if it is always there and will not wipe off it probably is thrush ...may be just starting, I would just keep an eye on it


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi*
What? I consider the tongue is"self cleaning". And have you ever tried glycerine in your own mouth? Blech!









Are you sure its not thrush?

I hope I didn't sound harsh. I didn't mean my tone that way!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Total bs. Leave your babe's tongue alone.

-Angela


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

DS had that milk residue on his tongue all the time when he was smaller. It wasn't thrush, just white stuff on his tongue, never bothered him or me at all and he grew out of it. I can't imagine glycerine would be healthy to put in new little baby's mouth! At that age the only thing that should go in there is your nipple!


----------



## Sephrenia (Nov 6, 2005)

If you wanted to you could use the damp wash cloth to clean his gums and tongue. That way he'll always be used to you cleaning in there and won't bother him as he gets older.

But Glycerine???? Is she trying to give him the runs???? DO NOT let this woman anywhere near your dc with her crazy remedies.


----------



## AnnieMarie (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks All









I have to say I agree, I just thought I might be missing something. It seems to be a common remeby here in South Africa, even the pharmacist suggested it. I asked DH to "forget" to buy it when he went to the shop. Hopefully I will retain some sanity by the time she leaves on Sunday (only 2 more days!!!!)


----------

